
It's 2020. noBlockchain is the new database hype - moklick
https://twitter.com/inconvergent/status/1003524962592985090
======
jchanimal
Hehe I've been speaking about #noblockchain since 2014
[https://twitter.com/jchris/status/482383615569825793](https://twitter.com/jchris/status/482383615569825793)

------
sharemywin
Best one:

2042: given the AWSOrbitV incident, a total ban on neural networks trained on
cat pics is put in effect. (as a result the dark net market for catnets
flourishes.)

